# Ayuda al novato

## ccokee

Hola, llevo un par de dias intentando instalar Gentoo desde una live cd, empece con problemas tipicos como lo de desactivar las X, cree particiones falsas, jodi una particion con windows de camino e incluso mi mesa tiene un par de ostias mas.

Bien, intente la instalacion por installer-dialog pero despues de elegir /dev/hda para instalarlo me pide que defina un new mountpoint, pero si le doy a ok falla, si le doy a save and continue me dice k haga un new network mount, ok falla y save and continue me instala algo que se queda petao al 8%.

Antes y tambien ahora, he intentado instalarlo segun el manual siendo mi mayor impedimento la conexion a internet, aqui llega mi problema. Como hago la conexion a internet (paso a paso por favor) sabiendo que tengo ono con modem monopuesto de thomsom estando los devices asi:

eth0 - 3com ethernet - preferiria no utilizarla

eth1 - wireless - no tengo conexiones abiertas en la zona

eth2 - MODEM THOMSOM 420 (monopuesto, usb & rc45) - ono

eth3 - Ethernet de placa - la que quiero usar

Ya he intentado casi de todo, aunque para mi la secuencia logica seria poner en la eth3 un dhcp, pero hago dhcpcd eth3 y me dice: "Pollas en vinagre!"[/u] despues deberia continuar con el modem pero he intentado tantas formas que ya ni me acuerdo de que tenia pinta de funcionar y que no (logre algunos progresos, cierto, conseguir que un: route add default gw 213.37.68.1 me diera un resultado positivo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> sabiendo que tengo ono con modem monopuesto de thomsom

 

Bueno, estoy del otro lado del charco, No conozco como trabaja ono, ni el modem en cuestión pero entiendo que es un modem-router, verdad?

En el hipotético caso de que lo sea, necesitarías tres datos: Un numero de IP váliddo, llamemosle IP_A, una puerta de enlace válida, IP_B y un servidor de DNS valido: IP_C.

Poner a funcionar una conexión con estos tres datos se puede hacer así:

```
ifconfig eth2 numero_de_IP_A

route add default gw numero_de_IP_B

echo "nameserver numero_de_IP_C" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Pongo eth2 por que es la que tiene el modem de ono conectado, verdad?

Respecto a los puntos de montage, necesitás como mínimo uno: 

/

y como aconsejable al menos estos 3: 

/

/boot

/home

cada uno en una partición propia + una partición adicional tipo swap.

Salud!

----------

## ccokee

Ok, voy a probarla y ahora te digo pero de momento unas cosillas que seguramente me vaian a pasar:

1 - el modem no es router, es monopuesto, no se si tb se gana el calificativo de router, pero el caso es que con windows puesto necesito instalarlo mediante usb para lograr la conexion y despues el usb es inutil, del modem sale un rj45 a una ethernet, no tengo que configurar ningun aspecto de la ethernet? Una vez configurado eth2(modem) obtendre una ip por dhcp para la eth4 o eth0?

2- Las ips no son fijas, el otro dia trabajaba con 213.37.68.57 pero ahora estoy con otra distinta, sin embargo al hacer route add default gw 213.37.68.1 me da: file exist, pero porque pongo esa ip vieja en ifconfig (imagino), y la dns la he sacado de internet teniendo 3 opciones, 2 servidores de ono con 2 ips y una ip extendida con .dyn.user.ono.com .

3- Respecto a los puntos de montaje voy a usar un hd de 80gb para montar en 20 gb gentoo y en 60 windows, se que es recomendable hacer esas 3 particiones pero prefiero kedarme con una de linux sin swaps ni nada y la ntfs para evitarme tener demasiadas particiones por ahi. Puedo hacerlo? En el manual pone que como minimo hay que tener una de swap. Y por ello me asalta otra duda, al montar los file systems tengo que hacer mke2fs y mke2fs -j en la particion o con el primero me llega, en caso de tener 1 o 2(la segunda swap) particiones.

Muchas gracias por adelantado simpaticos. Cada vez estoy mas cerca, lo noto, siento el poder xD.

Un n00b intentado meter gentoo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ono es un proveedor de internet por cablemodem? Daría la impresión por que el número de IP que me das es público.

Si es así, lo que estás usando para conectarte a internet es un router, si, que no hace NAT y que debería configurarte los parámetros para tu eth2 por dhcp.

Si el numero de IP es fijo, podés volver a windows, tomar nota de los tres parámetros que te comenté antes y pasarselos a tu linux para que funcione.

 *Quote:*   

> una de linux sin swaps ni nada

 

A menos que tengas MUUUUUUUUCHA memoria ram, deberías hacer una partición swap o tu Gentoo va a funcionar como si fuera propulsado a pedal.

 *Quote:*   

> Y por ello me asalta otra duda, al montar los file systems tengo que hacer mke2fs y mke2fs -j en la particion o con el primero me llega, en caso de tener 1 o 2(la segunda swap) particiones.

 

mke2fs formatea una partición en EXT2

mke2fs -j la formatea con journaling, la famosa EXT3

mkswap formatea una partición que previamente haya sido definida como tipo 82 en formato SWAP.

Salud!

***EDIT**** Lo que sea que estés haciendo para instalar tu nuevo Gentoo, abandonalo ya mismo y seguí el Handbook al pié de la letra.

y por cierto, eth2 no te va a configurar por dhcp ninguna de las otras interfaces de red que haya en tu pc pero eso es otra historia, la dejamos para mas adelante, primero lo primero.

----------

## ccokee

Lo malo esque he seguido 3 o 4 handbooks distintos y no doi con la conf adecuada y estoy seguro de que es por la configuracion de inet, este que me has dado tu no lo habia seguido pero tampoco me ha funcionado, se que la clave esta en unir eth4 con eth2 pero no se como hacerlo, hay tantas formas y he probado tantas cosas que no se lo que me falta por probar xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Lo malo esque he seguido 3 o 4 handbooks distintos y no doi con la conf adecuada

 

Handbook hay uno solo... Al menos oficial.

 *Quote:*   

> se que la clave esta en unir eth4 con eth2

 

Bueno, no se para empezar, de que tipo de proveedor de internet estamos hablando pero suponiendo que se trate de hacer un bridge entre dos interfaces, en tu caso sería:

```
emerge net-misc/bridge-utils

brctl addbr br0

brctl addif br0 eth2

brctl addif br0 eth4

ifconfig eth2 0.0.0.0 promisc

ifconfig eth4 0.0.0.0 promisc

ifconfig br0 up
```

Con tan poca información hasta ahi llego. Sinceramente no creo que haga falta, si en windows estás usando dos ethernets en modo bridge nada mas que para navegar por internet, debe haber algo mal.

Salud!

----------

## ccokee

Oie mil gracias por ayudarme de nuevo, lo que tengo fisikamente hablando es un Modem cable, con 2 salidas una usb que va al pc y se reconoce como eth2 (pq cuando sta enchufado carga el controlador y cuando no pues 0) y luego la clasica salida rj45 al ethernet de la placa. Pa mi inri creo que debo configurar el ethernet para que atienda los datos del modem aunque igual me confundo y no tengo porque conectar el thomsom al usb (con windows solo lo necesito la primera vez)y solo tengo que configurar la eth de la placa pero entonces como salta el servidor de dhcp que se supone que necesita mi modem para asignarse una ip dinamica?

----------

## ekz

Bueno yo creo que tu modem-router es similar al mío, con 2 salidas, una usb y una RJ45, con el que puedes conectar 2 PCs a internet, por que en tu último mensaje dices que tienes las 2 salidas conectadas a tu PC   :Confused:  .

Déjalo con la RJ45 conectada a tu ethernet, esta configuración es para adsl, por lo que necesito un usuario y una contraseña 

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ##cambiar a la tarjeta adecuada
> 
> dns_servers_eth0="xxx.xx.xx.xx"   ##aqui va tu(s) ip(s) del DNS
> ...

 

Después de eso, ejecuto pppoe-start y me va preguntando datos como el usuario, contraseña, etc. (al conectar, el modem-router me asigna una IP dinámica)

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno yo creo que tu modem-router es similar al mío

 

Es un thomson también? (ojo que modems o modem routers con dos o mas tipos diferentes de enlace físico hay muchísimos)

***EDIT***

Esto ha llegado demasiado lejos. Me he tomado el trabajo de buscar en internet que es ONO (cuando no debería, ya lo pregunté dos veces antes)  y parecería ser un proveedor de cable modem:

 *http://www.ono.es/internet/BandaAncha25Mb_1_1.aspx wrote:*   

> 25 Mb de bajada y 1 Mb de subida. Se nota.
> 
> El Cable Módem está incluido dentro de la oferta.

 

Parecería que lo que estás pidiendo es "denme tres comandos que me solucionen la vida así no tengo que aprender nada por mi cuenta" Para eso hay distros mas faciles de empezar a usar, como Ubuntu, por ejemplo.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Se te a ocurrido probar como pone el handbook (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3)

```

net-setup interface

```

Sustituye interface por eth3 si no me equivoco, la que corresponda al rj45 que va del router a tu PC.

Salu2.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bueno yo creo que tu modem-router es similar al mío 
> 
> Es un thomson también? (ojo que modems o modem routers con dos o mas tipos diferentes de enlace físico hay muchísimos)
> 
> ***EDIT***
> ...

 

ONO es un proveedor de internet, hasta donde yo llego, tan solo dan servicio por adsl, así que el tal thompson es un modem. Sin embargo esto debería ser irrelevante, ya que estos cacharros conectan por si mismos. El usuario se conecta a un puerto rj45 que trae el modem (independientemente de que este vaya por cable, satélite, adsl o por magia potagia).

Si el cacharrito sirve dhcp entonces debes configurar tu ethX para conectarse via dhcp. Si no, deberás conocer la ip del tal thompson, que o bien la configuras tu por web, telnet o similar o bien viene fija y para eso te lees el manual. Todo esto es si te conectas por eth al modem. Si lo haces por usb entonces mala suerte. Jamás uso esa clase de hardware. Me gustan las cosas fáciles (y no me gusta ono).

----------

## Luciernaga

Uno de mis hijos tiene una conexión de este tipo y sin pretender nada de lo que se ha dicho, entiendo que lo mejor sería llamar directamente a ONO en "Atención al cliente" y que teléfono al oído le informen de "cómo" debe configurar ese dispositivo modem (router o lo que lexes sea). De paso decir que no fuí yo capaz de configurárselo por mi cuenta y tuve que llamarlos via teléfono.

 :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Uno de mis hijos tiene una conexión de este tipo y sin pretender nada de lo que se ha dicho, entiendo que lo mejor sería llamar directamente a ONO en "Atención al cliente" y que teléfono al oído le informen de "cómo" debe configurar ese dispositivo modem (router o lo que lexes sea). De paso decir que no fuí yo capaz de configurárselo por mi cuenta y tuve que llamarlos via teléfono.
> 
> 

 

Como veo que eres español, igual que yo, me sorprende que no sepas de la incompetencia crónica de todos los servicios técnicos de las companías de telefonía e internet en nuestro país. Esto se debe básicamente a que en las centralitas tienen a todos los estudiantes que el McDonnald no puede contratar, en puestos temporales por cuatro duros. Para que te pongan con alguien que tenga "algo" de idea de lo que habla hace falta mover cielo y tierra, y en cuanto la cosa sube de tono y no saben por donde salir, simplemente te cuelgan, y rezan para que cuando hagas tu siguiente llamada salga en otra extensión que no sea la suya.

Lo primero que le van a decir cuando llame es que reinstale el windows, y que lo configure bien. Yo ya me he peleado con tantos que no podría ni contarlos con los dedos de ambas manos.

En fin, era una disertación, que no ayuda a nada, pero también yo tengo mis momentos malos   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT, todo esto no quiere decir que no los llames, debes llamarlos, por supuesto, e intentar solucionar el problema.

----------

## Luciernaga

MON AMI "veteran" no hace falta que me lo recuerdes, lo sé y lo sufro en mis propias carnes, mi conexión ADSL es de la diosa Telefónica y no pasa una semana que no me pelee con ellos, si digo bien PELEARME con alguien en el otro lado del teléfono pidiendo explicaciones por los minicortes que me hacen y las respuestas nada tienen que envidiar a lo que expones en tu mensaje, por suerte en la insistencia de mis peticiones encuentro a un buen hombre que sin darme demasiadas explicaciones me soluciona pronto el problema y ..., hasta la próxima.

Lamentable el servicio de "Atención al cliente" en todas partes ..., y en mi casa a calderadas.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> MON AMI "veteran" no hace falta que me lo recuerdes, lo sé y lo sufro en mis propias carnes, mi conexión ADSL es de la diosa Telefónica y no pasa una semana que no me pelee con ellos, si digo bien PELEARME con alguien en el otro lado del teléfono pidiendo explicaciones por los minicortes que me hacen y las respuestas nada tienen que envidiar a lo que expones en tu mensaje, por suerte en la insistencia de mis peticiones encuentro a un buen hombre que sin darme demasiadas explicaciones me soluciona pronto el problema y ..., hasta la próxima.
> 
> Lamentable el servicio de "Atención al cliente" en todas partes ..., y en mi casa a calderadas.
> 
> Saludos 

 

Si, jeje, da vergüenza muchas veces.

El problema es que ponen a gente no cualificada. Yo entiendo el punto de vista del que me atiende, y se que muchas veces no está en sus manos. Es un simple operario que nada tiene que ver con la política y la poca vergüenza de su empresa. Pero lo que está claro es que si pago por un servicio me lo tienen que dar. Y como estoy harto de tanto bregar, he decidido pasar de compañías telefónicas para los restos.

Ahora tengo una conexión cable con mi televisión local, y aunque sea medio mega soy el más feliz del mundo. Llevo un año sin tener que verlos para nada, y digo para nada. Porque no he tenido ni un solo problema. Las compañías basadas en teléfono son simple y llanamente ladronas que no tienen reparos en timar y que además están amparadas por la ley, que aunque se supone está mejorando, en la práctica no cambia nada, porque todos siguen haciendo lo que les sale de sus santísimos, y nadie hace nada. 

Por supuesto, si te metes en juicio lo pagas tú, al menos hasta que hayas ganado (si es que puedes) y te retribuyan los gastos. ¿Quién se va a meter con un gigante como telefónica si ya nos cuesta pagar la factura del teléfono? Es de tontos. Demagogia llevada al extremo.

----------

## Coghan

[OFF-TOPIC Total] Pues para seguir con la demagogia y para el que se le esté ocurriendo demandar a un gigante de estos pues que sepa de un caso que pasó cerca de mí:

Un buen señor de profesión sus labores de abogado, reclama a su compañía proveedora de servicios de telefonía móvil por unos servicios de mensajes publicitarios no autorizados por el que le estaban siendo enviados, para que no vuelvan a llegarle. Este echo sucede durante varios meses consecutivos sin parar de llegarle estos mensajes. Luego de intentar grabar las conversaciones de las reclamaciones (Para que sea válido en un juicio la otra parte debe estar al corriente de que lo estás grabando), automáticamente le colgaban. 

Al grano, decide presentar demanda en el juzgado después de agotar todas las vías de reclamación de la compañía, incluido la escrita, ya por orgullo. El caso es que el tema es aceptado a trámite y sigue su curso, no conozco todos los pormenores, pero para no aburrir, el caso es que luego de ganar en primera instancia y todas las apelaciones de la compañía, en la última vista posible, repito que no estoy ducho en leyes y no conozco los pormenores, pero los datos son de primera mano,  con todos los puntos para ganar, ocurre que la compañía compra al procurador del juicio con una suculenta cantidad de 6 cifras en Euros. Después de que nuestro amigo perdiera injustamente el juicio (que no la razón), consigue averiguar que había pasado. 

Realmente la indemnización, aparte costas, hubiera sido de risa en comparación con lo que le pagaron al señor procurador, pero se trataba de no tener una sentencia en contra que levantara la veda.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

[Siguiendo con el OT] La semana pasada me tuve que comunicar con el servicio de atención al cliente de la compañía que le provee ADSL al servidor de uno de mis clientes, un headless server que ni teclado tiene y que hace NAT para el resto de la red (además de un par de servicios adicionales).

Me dijeron que borre las cookies del navegador y reinicie el sistema operativo!!!... - Muchas gracias por comunicarse, que tenga buenas tardes y el CLICK de cuando me cortaron -

Tuve que llamar por segunda vez, ya un poco indignado, para hacerles entender que no me llegaba señal hasta el servidor, que tenía linux y que no tengo navegador ni cookies para borrar, ni mouse ni entorno gráfico, para terminar dando contra la pared: "No proveemos de soporte a usuarios de linux, por que hay muchas versiones distinas y sería imposible que nuestros operadores las conocieran a todas"

Yo mismo me animaría a dar soporte a linux, al fin y al cabo es lo mismo para cualquier distro. Al menos ifconfig y route son universales, no?

Salud!

----------

## ccokee

Yo no pido que nadie me diga como instalarlo paso a paso, solo como configurar la red pq llevo ya 5 dias perdido (aunque tampoco he podido dedicarle todo el tiempo que quisiera, y sigo probando cosas que razono y las cosas que decis y todabia no he logrado mucho, pero sigo aprendiendo aunque sobre todo

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver, despacitoooooo, nos dices "marca" y "modelo" de tu hardware, a saber:

Placa base, CPU (tipo), memoria RAM (tipo y cantidad), gráfica, discos duros (particiones y sistemas), conexiones de red, el resto ya es supletorio.

Con todo esto detalladitooooo, ya me atrevo a orientarte.

 :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Retomando el motivo de este hilo:

¿lo tienes conectado a través de USB y de la tarjeta de red de la placa a la vez? o sólo a través de la tarjeta de red (sin cables USB). De ser así el módulo para tu "Ethernet de placa" debe estar cargado, ya que pretendes instalarlo y supongo que aún andas con el LiveCD o InstallCD.

Si no consigues iniciar la red, yo te animo a que pruebes con Knoppix, que lo autoconfigura todo bastante bien. Si funciona fíjate en su configuración de red. Un ifconfig ayuda...

Hasta el instalador de debian funciona infinitamente mejor que el de Gentoo y hace las cosas mucho más fáciles. Te animo a que pruebes debian, y para más inri, que te bajes únicamente el netinst (el CD mínimo de instalación por red, sí sí, por red, si no funciona, tu hardware no está soportado, cosa que me atrevo a dudar). Juguetea con debian o Knoppix y sobre todo, no pierdas tu interés por aprender, siempre puedes posponer gentoo para un futuro no demasiado lejano, lo cual, te recomiendo sinceramente.   :Idea: 

Edito: con debian, cuando se inicie el CD, sencillamente teclea:

installgui

(y pulsa Intro)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Hasta el instalador de debian funciona infinitamente mejor que el de Gentoo

 

De hecho, el instalador de Gentoo, no funciona en muchos casos. Como dice el amigo de verde, si estás iniciandote hay distribuciones que te van a facilitar mas los primeros pasos. Podés tener windows en una partición, algo como Debian o sus tantos derivados en otra y guardarte un lugarcito en el disco para ir experimentando con Gentoo, que a la larga seguro te termina quedando como el único.

Salud!

----------

